# Fish ID required



## JohnnyCage (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey all
could you please help me ID this fish?










thanks all!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

no ideal were i would begin lookin

for that fish, if you dont get a good

answer in a few days ill move it to

scientific disscusion


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks to be a kind of rainbowfish (Australia/New Guinea). But not one I've seen before...

(family Melanotaeniidae)

It's one of these...







(at least I narrowed it down to 71!)

FishBase lists 71 species in seven genera:

Genus Cairnsichthys 
Cairns rainbowfish, Cairnsichthys rhombosomoides (Nichols & Raven, 1928). 
Genus Chilatherina 
Chilatherina alleni Price, 1997. 
Axelrod's rainbowfish, Chilatherina axelrodi Allen, 1979. 
Bleher's rainbowfish, Chilatherina bleheri Allen, 1985. 
Bulolo rainbowfish, Chilatherina bulolo (Whitley, 1938). 
Highlands rainbowfish, Chilatherina campsi (Whitley, 1957). 
Silver rainbowfish, Chilatherina crassispinosa (Weber, 1913). 
Barred rainbowfish, Chilatherina fasciata (Weber, 1913). 
Lorentz's rainbowfish, Chilatherina lorentzii (Weber, 1907). 
Chilatherina pricei Allen & Renyaan, 1996. 
Sentani rainbowfish, Chilatherina sentaniensis (Weber, 1907). 
Genus Glossolepis 
Glossolepis dorityi Allen, 2001. 
Red rainbowfish, Glossolepis incisus Weber, 1907. 
Leggett's rainbowfish, Glossolepis leggetti Allen & Renyaan, 1998. 
Spotted rainbowfish, Glossolepis maculosus Allen, 1981. 
Sepik rainbowfish, Glossolepis multisquamata (Weber & de Beaufort, 1922). 
Tami River rainbowfish, Glossolepis pseudoincisus Allen & Cross, 1980. 
Ramu rainbowfish, Glossolepis ramuensis Allen, 1985. 
Lake Wanam rainbowfish, Glossolepis wanamensis Allen & Kailola, 1979. 
Genus Iriatherina 
Threadfin rainbowfish, Iriatherina werneri Meinken, 1974. 
Genus Melanotaenia 
New Guinea rainbowfish, Melanotaenia affinis (Weber, 1907). 
Ajamaru lakes rainbowfish, Melanotaenia ajamaruensis Allen & Cross, 1980. 
Yakati rainbowfish, Melanotaenia angfa Allen, 1990. 
Arfak rainbowfish, Melanotaenia arfakensis Allen, 1990. 
Western rainbowfish, Melanotaenia australis (Castelnau, 1875). 
Batanta rainbowfish, Melanotaenia batanta Allen & Renyaan, 1998. 
Boeseman's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia boesemani Allen & Cross, 1980. 
Blue rainbowfish, Melanotaenia caerulea Allen, 1996. 
Waigeo rainbowfish, Melanotaenia catherinae (de Beaufort, 1910). 
Corona rainbowfish, Melanotaenia corona Allen, 1982. 
Duboulay's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia duboulayi (Castelnau, 1878). 
Lake Eacham rainbowfish, Melanotaenia eachamensis Allen & Cross, 1982. 
Exquisite rainbowfish, Melanotaenia exquisita Allen, 1978. 
Melanotaenia fluviatilis (Castelnau, 1878). 
Sorong rainbowfish, Melanotaenia fredericki (Fowler, 1939). 
Goldie River rainbowfish, Melanotaenia goldiei (Macleay, 1883). 
Slender rainbowfish, Melanotaenia gracilis Allen, 1978. 
Lake Tebera rainbowfish, Melanotaenia herbertaxelrodi Allen, 1981. 
Irian Jaya rainbowfish, Melanotaenia irianjaya Allen, 1985. 
Strickland rainbowfish, Melanotaenia iris Allen, 1987. 
Yapen rainbowfish, Melanotaenia japenensis Allen & Cross, 1980. 
Kamaka rainbowfish, Melanotaenia kamaka Allen & Renyaan, 1996. 
Lake Kutubu rainbowfish, Melanotaenia lacustris Munro, 1964. 
Lakamora rainbowfish, Melanotaenia lakamora Allen & Renyaan, 1996. 
Macculloch's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia maccullochi Ogilby, 1915. 
Mayland's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia maylandi Allen, 1983. 
Misool rainbowfish, Melanotaenia misoolensis Allen, 1982. 
Mountain rainbowfish, Melanotaenia monticola Allen, 1980. 
Mubi rainbowfish, Melanotaenia mubiensis Allen, 1996. 
Black-banded rainbowfish, Melanotaenia nigrans (Richardson, 1843). 
Ogilby's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia ogilbyi Weber, 1910. 
Oktedi rainbowfish, Melanotaenia oktediensis Allen & Cross, 1980. 
Papuan rainbowfish, Melanotaenia papuae Allen, 1981. 
Parkinson's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia parkinsoni Allen, 1980. 
Lake Kuromai rainbowfish, Melanotaenia parva Allen, 1990. 
Pierucci's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia pierucciae Allen & Renyaan, 1996. 
Pima River rainbowfish, Melanotaenia pimaensis Allen, 1981. 
Dwarf rainbowfish, Melanotaenia praecox (Weber & de Beaufort, 1922). 
Pygmy rainbowfish, Melanotaenia pygmaea Allen, 1978. 
Red-finned rainbowfish, Melanotaenia rubripinnis Allen & Renyaan, 1998. 
Fly River rainbowfish, Melanotaenia sexlineata (Munro, 1964). 
Checkered rainbowfish, Melanotaenia splendida inornata (Castelnau, 1875). 
Red-striped rainbowfish, Melanotaenia splendida rubrostriata (Ramsay & Ogilby, 1886). 
Eastern rainbow fish, Melanotaenia splendida splendida (Peters, 1866). 
Desert rainbowfish, Melanotaenia splendida tatei (Zietz, 1896). 
Melanotaenia sylvatica Allen, 1997. 
Banded rainbowfish, Melanotaenia trifasciata (Rendahl, 1922). 
Melanotaenia utcheensis McGuigan, 2001. 
Van Heurn's rainbowfish, Melanotaenia vanheurni (Weber & de Beaufort, 1922). 
Genus Pelangia 
Pelangia mbutaensis Allen, 1998. 
Genus Rhadinocentrus 
Ornate rainbowfish, Rhadinocentrus ornatus Regan, 1914.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

If i'm correct, that fish grows to be about 2.5". I saw it at my lfs today as well and I was wondering what it was.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

its difficult to tell without knowing how big it is. it looks like a guppy to me


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

guppy? this is a guppy mate: http://www.zoohaussenti.ch/bilder/guppy.JPG


----------

